# Happy Birthday Bill Burke!



## Dave Martell (May 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bill! :hbday:


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 31, 2012)

HB BB!!


----------



## Andrew H (May 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Mr. Burke! Hopefully you aren't working on Oivind's project today, he can wait. :rofl2:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Bill -


----------



## The Edge (May 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday! :hbday:

Rick


----------



## bikehunter (May 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!! Bill


----------



## El Pescador (May 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bill!


----------



## unkajonet (May 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Bill!


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 31, 2012)

Happy Happy!!


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 31, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Happy Birthday, Mr. Burke! Hopefully you aren't working on Oivind's project today, he can wait. :rofl2:



Bill got Blade in a week, Ill bet his hammering like a maniac to finish all knives for Blade. But you are right. I can wait, no hurry


----------



## Burl Source (May 31, 2012)

I told the guys here it was your birthday Bill so they did a special birthday dance for you.
[video=youtube_share;QguPS_iwgDg]http://youtu.be/QguPS_iwgDg[/video]


----------



## Mike Davis (May 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bill!!!


----------



## WildBoar (May 31, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## mhlee (May 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bill!


----------



## kalaeb (May 31, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## SpikeC (May 31, 2012)

Happy happy and many happy whatchamacllits!


----------



## Vladimir (May 31, 2012)

:bladesmith:
Happy birthday!


----------



## sachem allison (May 31, 2012)

happy birthday!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 31, 2012)

Happy day Bill!


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (May 31, 2012)

Happy birthday


----------



## WillC (May 31, 2012)

Have a goodun Bill, many happy returns


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 31, 2012)

Happy birthday, Bill! :beer:


----------



## mattrud (May 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bill!


----------



## tk59 (May 31, 2012)

Happy birthday, Bill!


----------



## Still-edo (May 31, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## RRLOVER (May 31, 2012)

Happy B-Day......and wish you many more.


----------



## Lucretia (May 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (May 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bill! Hope you had a great one!


----------



## HHH Knives (May 31, 2012)

:hbday::dancecool::beer::EDance2::tease:

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## apicius9 (May 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope it was a happy one. Sorry for the late wish, but it has been a busy week.


----------

